

Ask HN: Bootstrap similar frameworks - roinsh

Which "toolkit designed to kickstart development of webapps and sites" that "includes base CSS and HTML for typography, forms, buttons, tables, grids, navigation" do you use, if any.
======
oguz
Being a big fan of Blueprint CSS, I've been finding it very useful on that
purpose. Give a try. <http://www.blueprintcss.org/>

Or keep searching on Quora & Stackoverflow. Here is an example that might be
working for what you've been searching. [http://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-
web-2-0-UX-UI-development...](http://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-web-2-0-UX-
UI-development-frameworks)

Focussing on Javascript UI libraries could also work.
[http://speckyboy.com/2010/05/17/15-javascript-web-ui-
librari...](http://speckyboy.com/2010/05/17/15-javascript-web-ui-libraries-
frameworks-and-libraries/)

------
Sahebi
Twitter Bootstrap is good -> <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

